# Sky Angel lifetime subscription $399 thru September 15th



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Send me a PM for details, if you like, or see
http://www.skyangel.com . Yes, I do have
a sales rep. ID #. No, it isn't required for
you to subscribe. Moderators, feel free to
move this topic if necessary.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This topic is fine with me, as long as it doesn't get reposted everyday...  Seems like a good deal if you're into Sky Angel.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Right now Sky Angel is sending lifeting subscription ccertificates to its subscriber base. I'm a lifetime sub and I got on to give to a friend. I did so.

FamilyLand (9717) and the new Faith TV (9708) are worth the subscription on their own. The funny thing is that they weren't on the line-up when I got Sky Angel in the first place!

See more about Sky Angel at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/251

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought it used to only be like $250 a year or two ago for the lifetime subscription.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It was $199 back in '98(?) for a short time and $299 in 99 (that's when I got it). It's been popping up at $399 ever since.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeouch, thats a pretty steep price increase. What happens if someone purchases this lifetime subscription then they stop having the service? Its hard to tell whats going to happen especially with the merger. If someone else buys 61.5 whats going to happen with Sky Angel? Would they have to pay a lease from the next provider or get kicked off of the satellite or pay higher rates making them go out of business?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

...or what if you move to the west and arnt able to see 61.5 anymore?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Jacob, while SA does not (YET!) have their own satellite - they do own their licenses to broadcast on 61.5 and are getting a sat soon.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *...or what if you move to the west and arnt able to see 61.5 anymore? *


I got a lifelong subscription for my parents in Napa, CA (as well as for us), and we both get a good strong signal on a small dish. Tall trees or mountains might obscure a line of sight, especially in the Pacific Northwest.

Just do a site survey of every lot you're interested in buying, to make sure you've got a line of sight!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

You know Jacob, when I bought my lifetime subscriction 3 and a half years ago for $299 people were saying EXACTLY the same thing. The difference was that Dominion (the DBS Company that provides Sky Angel) didn't even have a license from the FCC! They were working on a handshake with E*!

Now Dominion and E* have a deal for 10 years (or the lifetime of E*3) that E* gets to sub-lease 6 of Dominion's 8 licensed transponders while E* leases 8 transponders to Dominion. The net result is that Dominion has two transponders at E*3 (61.5° for the life of E*3)

I figured that if I had subscribed to Sky Angel at the $9 a month rate, I'd have paind $378 in subscription charges by now. I have "saved" $79 and counting now. At the $399 price, the break-even point is a little under 4 years (44 1/3 months). And if I remember correctly, that used to be the 10 year prepaid subscrption price when they had that option.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It wont take long to save money with that deal, its essentially a good deal over the long term even though it is twice as much as it used to be, just look at how much you pay for on dish network's basic packages and compare the number of channels one gets. It just depends on what one's preference is though.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Sky Angel operates as two entities: for-profit and non-profit. The non-profit entity is always happy to accept donations, distinct from any subscription fees. These help pay for the satellite equipment, production studios, and international broadcasts that they are planning, as well as for free Sky Angel installations into prisons and churches.

The for-profit entity allows for the operation of a commercial pay-TV enterprise, accept advertising revenues, etc.

They really are gradually improving the quality and variety of available programming. It still consists mainly of Christian TV and radio channels obtainable free-to-air over C-band. But they do air special events like conferences, and they are building infrastructure to produce original programming in the future.

I also like the general improvement in their channel selection. I do wish that the Worship and Praise channels would not feel the need to add so many commercials/infomercials, but that's life, I guess. I used to find them a relaxing "safe haven" from the commercials on DISH channels. I think "Safe TV" from Arkansas has particularly good programming, some of which is relayed from satellite providers, such as Deutsche Welle and ARTS.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jun 26, 2002)

Lifetime? Who's, their's or yours? We use to have a Local Video store (US Video) in Duluth, MN years ago (early 80's) that offered a Lifetime Video Membership and they folded about 3 yrs after that. Everyone that paid the $100 fee was out. I am pretty skeptical when someone offers a Lifetime Subscription of anything.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Again, 3 and a half years ago when I paid $300 for my lifetime subscription, people were saying exactly the same thing

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

> The difference was that Dominion (the DBS Company that provides Sky Angel) didn't even have a license from the FCC!


Wrong!
Dominion was one of the first DBS licence holders, and the only surviving entity from the original group of DBS licence holders.

SA makes this point in thier literature. I remember a time when I could have had a lifetime subscription for IIRC $199. This was before they were on the air (The organization who provides "Catholic Familyland" was selling the SA lifetime memberships back in the early 90's). Since there was no signal up, I did not take the risk. Also they did not have a relationship with Echostar at the time, so no other satellite programing besides thiers was going to be on thier bird.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

And Dish Network said you get a lifetime subscription for PVR functions for free on the dishplayer but they considered it for two years to be a lifetime subscription, if I am not wrong, if I am correct me.


----------

